# New Hamilton Boulton Mechanical



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

Howdy,

This one seems to have slipped under the radar as I haven't seen any watch press announcing these. First saw these on an Instagram post from The Watchatorium stating that they weren't up on the Hamilton website yet:

__
http://instagr.am/p/B2pGy2knJh5/

They report stainless steel case dimensions as 34 x 38.8 mm and with an 80 hour power reserve. Hamilton now has them up on the website with blue, green, and white dials available for $895.00 USD.







https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/h13519641-boulton-mechanical.html

Looks tasty!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow! Cool! The case looks beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

And speaking of "under the radar:" Did Hamilton just re-release the Pulsomatic?







https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/hami...ic-timeless-classic-pulsomatic-h52515139.html


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Yes, we have discussed the mechanical Boulton for the past couple of days in the thread below. I suspect that once Hamilton posts pics of the mechanical Boulton on their Instagram account, then we will see ABW, W&W or another watch blog site post their reviews of the mechanical Boulton. Plus, when I went to see my AD on Monday, they had not received any offical correspondence/email from Hamilton about the Boulton - I will be going back on Friday to follow up, and if I do hear anything, I will post it on the thread below.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/bre...khaki-pilot-pioneer-mechanical-5023095-9.html


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Yes, we have discussed the mechanical Boulton for the past couple of days in the thread below. I suspect that once Hamilton posts pics of the mechanical Boulton on their Instagram account, then we will see ABW, W&W or another watch blog site post their reviews of the mechanical Boulton. Plus, when I went to see my AD on Monday, they had not received any offical correspondence/email from Hamilton about the Boulton - I will be going back on Friday to follow up, and if I do hear anything, I will post it on the thread below.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/bre...khaki-pilot-pioneer-mechanical-5023095-9.html


Do what you absolutely must do but why not post it here where it will be easier to find rather than a thread that is actually dedicated to the new Khaki Pilot Pioneer Mechanical?

ReallyBored posted on that thread the following:



ReallyBored said:


> That 34 x 38.8 figure is clearly not an accurate description of the case dimensions. The aspect ratio of 34mm x 38.8mm is 1:1.14, which is basically a square. Clearly this is not a square case; it is a long rectangle. I stand by my initial assessment that the lug-to-lug on this new Boulton is around 50mm, which is consistent with DougNg's detailed analysis.


I believe that this is correct. The L2L on the new Boulton Mechanical will more likely be 50 mm instead of the previously mentioned 38.8 mm and, if true, means that I likely won't buy it. But, if a smaller version with a L2L of around 40 mm is released then I'd be much more interested.

On a more positive note, that moves the new Pulsomatic a bit higher up on my priority list.


----------



## Geckoman31 (Aug 26, 2011)

I just called up Hamilton USA and spoke to Customer Service regarding the watch Dimensions. Width is 32mm and lug to lug is 49mm.
Hope this helps.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Hamilton's knocking everything outta the park these days!


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Geckoman31 said:


> I just called up Hamilton USA and spoke to Customer Service regarding the watch Dimensions. Width is 32mm and lug to lug is 49mm.
> Hope this helps.


Thank you very much. The 49mm measure is the same as on the new Omega Seamaster Professional 300. So the Boulton's "slenderness ratio" = 32/49 = 0.65. That's too low. I think this watch, while very attractive, will be too much of an awkward fit for most of us; don't give up on your Cartier Tank watches just quite yet. They tried.


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

heb said:


> I think this watch, while very attractive, will be too much of an awkward fit for most of us...


I agree although I look forward to trying one on to confirm. I've found that Tank shaped watches wear better on the wrist with smaller L2L's in general. If Hamilton decides to release a smaller version with a L2L around 40 mm then I may not be able to resist. My Paul Picot has dimensions similar to that listed in my original post and feels just right on my 7 inch wrist.








In the mean time, I keep thinking of how nice it would be to have a chunky Pulsomatic in my collection.


----------



## ReallyBored (Dec 19, 2018)

Previous Boulton cases had a slight curve which allowed them to hug the wrist better. That might help mitigate the awkwardness of this one's 49mm lug-to-lug. But I agree, this one's quite big for a dressy styled watch.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

My Madison is 37.8 mm x 34.5 mm. Here it is on my 7-1/4" wrist. 49 mm does sound too big, but I agree it's important to try it on to make a real judgement. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

How many of them are 'foul'?


sriracha said:


> Hamilton's knocking everything outta the park these days!


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

Hamilton is on fire, this one goes directly to the top of my list though i have to try it first to be sure about the size....


----------



## Dan_957 (Jul 24, 2014)

I have to agree that this went straight to the top of my want list too, and I hope to have mine on Friday lol.... Ive been really happy with my quartz model but never liked the fact it was plated, and well a rather unimpressive quartz movement. 

Can't wait to see how it'll wear given the talk about lug to lug sizes, I was thinking it was gonna be bulked up cause its Swatch but I suspect case curve and dainty overall proportionality will result in a slimmer general fit and appearance. Can not wait...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Dan_957 said:


> I have to agree that this went straight to the top of my want list too, and I hope to have mine on Friday lol.... Ive been really happy with my quartz model but never liked the fact it was plated, and well a rather unimpressive quartz movement.
> 
> Can't wait to see how it'll wear given the talk about lug to lug sizes, I was thinking it was gonna be bulked up cause its Swatch but I suspect case curve and dainty overall proportionality will result in a slimmer general fit and appearance. Can not wait...


Awesome! Can't wait to hear your impressions on the watch and see some wrist shots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Here's the white dial version... but it's not available yet. Image from Hamilton's website.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Here's another image from the Hamilton website. The more I look at this white dial version, the more I like it. I'm curious about what the case back looks like and how it will actually sit on the wrist.

I'm happy to see so many attractive Hamilton models available today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_957 (Jul 24, 2014)

I missed fedex today, should be able to grab tomorrow morning or Monday. Will definitely br posting pics with size references and initial thoughts. 

Anyhow, I got one of the white dial ones. I had just contacted them asking them to take my order (cause I've been asking them to make this for years) and just ship the watch when it was in, but they apparently just got in to the US and while you can't order from the web yet you can call in your order and they're shipping.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Dan_957 said:


> I missed fedex today, should be able to grab tomorrow morning or Monday. Will definitely br posting pics with size references and initial thoughts.
> 
> Anyhow, I got one of the white dial ones. I had just contacted them asking them to take my order (cause I've been asking them to make this for years) and just ship the watch when it was in, but they apparently just got in to the US and while you can't order from the web yet you can call in your order and they're shipping.


Sorry you missed FedEx. I've had that happen before too. Congrats on the white dial! I assumed it wasn't available per the website but kudos to you for placing your order over the phone.

I don't usually like Roman numerals, but this dial is exquisite. The white dial is my favorite! I'm finding this watch to be very tempting! I've always loved Art Deco and rectangular cases. I'm thinking that this could be a great platform for many different dials in the future.

Can't wait to see it on your wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## technom3 (Sep 11, 2019)

DocScotter said:


> Howdy,
> 
> This one seems to have slipped under the radar as I haven't seen any watch press announcing these. First saw these on an Instagram post from The Watchatorium stating that they weren't up on the Hamilton website yet:
> 
> ...


Boy those are great looking watches at extremely affordable prices.

Everyone seems to race about their Hamilton's. I'll have to try one sometime

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_957 (Jul 24, 2014)

Picked up the Boulton, pictures forth coming as soon as I get some better lighting/ daylight. Will be worth the wait. 

Initial impression was mixed but generally after consideration I'm quite pleased with my latest addition. The size is a big change - and I mean big. Something about the overall watch reminds me of Cartier gents sizing/ fit, think Tank MC maybe. Next to my quartz model the size difference becomes kind of laughable, its just day and night. Expect that. 
One thing I wasn't sure how I felt about was the size of the font for 'mechanical' on the dial. Its really not much bigger than the 'swiss made' at the bottom and was something that looked different to me in person than pics.

I will say the dial has a slight texture to it not well captured in pics but gives a shimmer in bright light, and the black roman numerals have a glossiness and height that lends the dial a nice starkness and overall the dial is gorgeous. Its also not white but a slightly off white that has a touch of what I'd call maybe cream tone, but definitely don't expect a flat white. 
Case back is solid SS. 4 screws retain it. Very very tempted to pop it for a pic lol...

The movement wound up nice and smoothly, has a hacking second, was easily synched/ set. I appreciate they left out a date complication, and I like the curved sapphire (wish was AR coated). Currently waiting to hear back from Hamilton as to some idea of movement accuracy rate, seeing also how mine performs. 

So overall I am quite happy but the bigness is a big make or break for some probably.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your initial impressions. Can’t wait to see some photos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Dan_957 said:


> Picked up the Boulton, pictures forth coming as soon as I get some better lighting/ daylight. Will be worth the wait.


Thank you for the detailed review...its a most tempting package on paper and in stock pictures ..cant wait to see real life images to determine its desirability 🙂


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

JonS1967 said:


> My Madison is 37.8 mm x 34.5 mm. Here it is on my 7-1/4" wrist. 49 mm does sound too big, but I agree it's important to try it on to make a real judgement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I can't edit a post after a certain amount of time. Oh well, I didn't realize until just now that I had a typo, 49 mm doesn't make sense. If the Boulton case dimension are 38.8 mm x 34 mm, than it is only 1 mm taller and .5 mm narrower than my Madison. It is bordering on too large, but seems workable. Here's another (similar shot) of the Madison on my 7-1/4" wrist. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

JonS1967 said:


> I guess I can't edit a post after a certain amount of time. Oh well, I didn't realize until just now that I had a typo, 49 mm doesn't make sense. If the Boulton case dimension are 38.8 mm x 34 mm, than it is only 1 mm taller and .5 mm narrower than my Madison. It is bordering on too large, but seems workable. Here's another (similar shot) of the Madison on my 7-1/4" wrist . . .


Plus, it looks like the lugs may be shorter on your Eterna Madison than the lugs on the pics showing the Boulton Mechanical . On the Hamilton website, it states the Boulton's case measurements are 34,5mm x 38mm with a 22mm lug width. It should also be noted that with the Boulton Quartz - Large, the case measures 27,3mm x 31,1mm and the lug-to-lug measures 41,5mm with 18mm lug width.

I am curious as the Boulton Mechanical's lug-to-lug width could be. Plus from the pics, it does not look like the lugs curve at all, but are flat.


----------



## Dan_957 (Jul 24, 2014)

As you can see the lug to lug is about the same as my Breitling Superocean Heritage II 42 lol, and appreciably greater than my previous Boulton.









I'm a fan of the dial,...








Any slight curvature to the case is negated by this flat slab of steel of a case back which wears, you guessed it, rather flat.








The slight curve to the cases base and the smooth angles really lend a premium feel with the high polish, a very quality manufacturing and finishing of the metal seems perceptible when held.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks great! Definitely a lot bigger than the quartz Boulton which is rather small for my tastes. Could you share a wrist shot? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_957 (Jul 24, 2014)

The OEM leather is definitely a decent quality, not too thin, nicely proportional, and with a solid rigidity that'll need breaking in.








But I preferred how a nato hugs down better for my wrist size, given the case size. The leather was kind of a pain to get off cause it was so stiff and the inside of the lugs is much more visible than an average watch so I had to be really careful. 








My wrist is fairly small, probably not the most helpful of wrists for anyone to make much conclusion on lol


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Dan_957 said:


> The OEM leather is definitely a decent quality, not too thin, nicely proportional, and with a solid rigidity that'll need breaking in.
> 
> But I preferred how a nato hugs down better for my wrist size, given the case size. The leather was kind of a pain to get off cause it was so stiff and the inside of the lugs is much more visible than an average watch so I had to be really careful.
> 
> My wrist is fairly small, probably not the most helpful of wrists for anyone to make much conclusion on lol


Congrats on your Boulton and thanks for the pics. The caseback does look to raises the watch of the wrist a bit.

Could you tell me what the lug-to-lug width is on the mechanical Boulton? Thanks.


----------



## jhwarthog (Apr 9, 2015)

Not gonna lie those are actually pretty cool! Digging that case shape and those lugs a lot. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Dan_957 said:


> The OEM leather is definitely a decent quality, not too thin, nicely proportional, and with a solid rigidity that'll need breaking in.
> View attachment 14548163
> 
> 
> ...


Looking very sharp! Man, last thing I need is another watch. Lol! But I'm a sucker for rectangular (especially Art Deco) cases... and the price is right.

What size is your wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I still haven't seen a review yet from any of the usual suspects. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruze1 (Jan 17, 2007)

These new Boultons look pretty nice. The wrist shots show they have a bit more wrist presence than expected given the listed dimensions. Very nice.


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

I pulled the plug and ordered one. I will be wanting to put a deployant clasp on the band. Specs shot lug width as 22mm, is that also the band width at the buckle?


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Dan_957 said:


> As you can see the lug to lug is about the same as my Breitling Superocean Heritage II 42 lol, and appreciably greater than my previous Boulton.
> 
> View attachment 14547089
> 
> ...


.
Liking the Boulton on the right..
Mine could certainly use a 'face lift'....


----------

